# wireless adapter not recognized



## tomm (Dec 11, 2010)

Is there any way to get FreeBSD or PC-BSD to recognize my D-link wireless adapter?


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 11, 2010)

Short answer: maybe.

Longer answer: not possible, no model number or FreeBSD version number given.


----------



## tomm (Dec 11, 2010)

*re model # and version*

I have just installed the latest version of PC-BSD--8.1--and my wireless adapter model is D-Link DWA-130 Wireless N USB Adapter with the model #DWA 130.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 11, 2010)

tomm said:
			
		

> I have just installed the latest version of PC-BSD--8.1--and my wireless adapter model is D-Link DWA-130 Wireless N USB Adapter with the model #DWA 130.



Apparently there are at least two revisions of the DWA-130.  Revision A1 is a Marvell, where the only hope is ndisgen(8).  Revision B1 is a Realtek 2870, which the run(4) driver should support, but may not be in PC-BSD yet.


----------



## tomm (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for reply. I will check out what adapter version I have.


----------



## aragon (Dec 12, 2010)

Easiest way to be sure is to just plug it in and grab the device ID from /var/log/messages.


----------



## tomm (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks, I'll try that.


----------

